# Stripping Eggs?? How Long



## Codemann

I have a breeding group of about 15 Hongi's, I got from a friend anout a month and a half ago. I just noticed a holding female about 3 days ago, so I pulled her out of my 125 and put her into a holding tank. I have an egg tumbler that I am going to use once I strip the eggs, about how long should I wait to strip the eggs from a holding mother?? Any advice would be great.. Thanks


----------



## MalawiLover

If you are planning on using an egg tumbler than you really only need to wait long enough to be sure they were fertilized (3-4 days). If she is still holding by then, assume they are fertile and you can strip at any time.

If you were not going to use the tumbler, than you would need to wait until the fry were developed enough to be mobile (to prevent fungus) which is usually arounfd the 18 day mark.


----------



## spotmonster

I strip at 14 days if i want fry. I tend to have a lot of fish spit at 15-20 days before I get the chance to strip.


----------



## Codemann

Thanks, guys!


----------



## ladybugzcrunch

spotmonster said:


> I strip at 14 days if i want fry. I tend to have a lot of fish spit at 15-20 days before I get the chance to strip.


I agree, if your temps are higher the fry develop faster. Also, I find that some species of fish develop faster in the same tank. For example, my Cynotilapia spit on day 15 while my johannii will hold their fry until day 18 (found this out the hard way). If I strip the johannii on day 18 and the Cynotilapia on day 15 the fry of the Cynotilapia are still larger (my johannii hold for longer than 18 days but can't say how long BC they have never spit on their own, I always strip). My lab fry develop slow. At day 14, they still have a big egg sac so I strip them on day 17 or 18. All of these fish are in the same tank!


----------

